# Topics > Space > Organisations >  Canadian Space Agency, Saint-Hubert, Quebec, Canada

## Airicist

Website - asc-csa.gc.ca

youtube.com/canadianspaceagency

facebook.com/CanadianSpaceAgency

twitter.com/csa_asc

linkedin.com/company/canadian-space-agency

Canadian Space Agency on Wikipedia

Projects:

HERACLES (Human-Enhanced Robotic Architecture and Capability for Lunar Exploration and Science)

RADARSAT Constellation

Lunar Orbital Platform-Gateway

Mobile Servicing System (MSS), Canadarm2

----------


## Airicist

Wringing out Water on the ISS - for Science! 

 Published on Apr 16, 2013




> CSA Astronaut Chris Hadfield performed a simple science experiment designed by grade 10 Lockview High School students Kendra Lemke and Meredith Faulkner. The students from Fall River, Nova Scotia won a national science contest held by the Canadian Space Agency with their experiment on surface tension in space using a wet washcloth. Credit: Canadian Space Agency/NASA

----------

